# New Forum "HASH"



## Pool (Aug 2, 2007)

I looked but noticed no hash forum. This has happened to me before, when I'm a dumbass and can't find it.... but if there isn't one.... we need one!

So much info about hash to be shared, sure there's even more to be pooled together amongsts the members.


----------



## Sabud (Aug 2, 2007)

I second that nomination we need an Art section in the Cannabis Cafe and we need a Hash section


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 3, 2007)

I cant see there being much demand for a hash section if there is let me know


----------



## Pool (Aug 3, 2007)

With all the different methods, you can't tell me that everyone here knows em' all. From bubble, to kief rolled balls, to QWISO, to BHO, etc....

Will see who is interested though.


----------



## Token (Aug 3, 2007)

omg, give them an inch and they want a mile. we never had this many forums a year ago and hash can be easley place in with cooking with cannabis like it has for many months.


----------



## GoodFriend (Aug 3, 2007)

haha...

how bout a hash section in the growFAQ

that would make more sense

then it would be nice and orderly... it would make more sense than a whole subforum...


----------



## Token (Aug 3, 2007)

That sounds great, that way it will be easy to get to and won't slow the site.


----------



## Pool (Aug 3, 2007)

That works too. Just need a bit of compiled info.


----------



## Sabud (Aug 3, 2007)

yes i agree, hash is used alot already in the cooking thread because well you cook up hash, but a hash section in the grow FAQ i think is a great idea and ideal cause theres really no area that tells u how to do it right or with pictures.

But i think a sub category for everything is a little much but we did need a artwork section cause i mean if we got music we need art, we need visuals. 
just my opinion


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 3, 2007)

butane oil
iso oil
dry seive
bubble
cold water extraction
hand pressed
tool pressed
keif
honey log
hand rubbed
hash tubes
how to vaporize(?)
................................................... i vote yes. i was really surprised not to see it in grow faqs.


----------



## Sabud (Aug 3, 2007)

wow ty fdd for pulling all the points why we need a grow FAQ section, you took it a step further. Good job thank you friend


----------



## kochab (Nov 14, 2007)

i would like to see a page compiled on rollitup about hash making techniques and the such.
if anyone else would i would suggest speaking up about it, so that the intrest is shown


----------



## nongreenthumb (Nov 14, 2007)

There is a hash/oil section in the faq, its in how to make


----------



## kochab (Nov 14, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> There is a hash/oil section in the faq, its in how to make


yeah its probably the butane method isnt it? there are a million ways to make hash and hash oil as well. I wold just like to see them and some recipies for the methods on here catogorized. stoner tricks are all of mouth and the marijuana using population needs to change that. If nothing is written down then it may be lost to most of the world like the art of finer moonshining (meaning NOT the shine that contains lead and can kill you)


----------



## Haddon (May 13, 2008)

rollitup said:


> I cant see there being much demand for a hash section if there is let me know


Theres a demand in the midwest? I just dont think the quality compares to hash from Jamacia.


----------



## moon47usaco (May 30, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> haha...
> 
> how bout a hash section in the growFAQ
> 
> ...


One more vote for this... =]




nongreenthumb said:


> There is a hash/oil section in the faq, its in how to make


I see... Its not the biggest section... =0

Guess its not the biggest topic... =P


----------



## fdd2blk (May 30, 2008)

lots of people lovin' the hashish.


----------



## Lacy (May 31, 2008)

*YES! I think a hash forum would be awesome. There are a lot of people interested making hash. *


nongreenthumb said:


> There is a hash/oil section in the faq, its in how to make


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2008)

Yeah hash forum definetly would be a plus, Took me forever to figure out that hash was in the cooking section. Kinda like keeping your toothbrush in your attic if ya ask me.

[email protected]


----------



## Lacy (Jun 3, 2008)

*No disrespect to you sir but I have to disagree with you there.*
*I think there is a HUGE demand for a hash forum. People want to know how to make use of their excess material plus some people want to make hash, hash oil etc as an alternative to smoking weed for a variety of reasons.*

*To have something different...variety*
*To have something that is not as obviously smelly as weed.*
*Driving across the country hash comes in handy if you get what I am saying. *

*I hope you reconsider *


rollitup said:


> I cant see there being much demand for a hash section if there is let me know


----------



## Fman (Jun 28, 2008)

Yes more info about hash.


----------

